# Költözés át az óceánon



## ZiD (2009 November 23)

sziasztok! 

segítséget és tapasztalatokat keresnék. 
Jövő év elején , alig több mint egy hónap múlva költözünk a férjemmel (és a kutyánkkal) Amerikába, és egy kicsit tanácstalan, de leginkább tapasztalatlan vagyok. 

Itt élünk Magyarországon már egy jóideje, tehát elég sok cuccunk gyűlt össze, és elég nagy fejtörés, hogy hogy is juttassuk el azokat. Sokminden persze ittmarad, meg sokmindent kidobok majd, de a szükséges cuccunk tuti nem fér bele a bőröndkeretbe, amit a repülőre fel lehet vinni. 
Kérdésem: 
költözött valaki már Amerikába, hogyan lenne érdemes és hogy lehet a legolcsóbban-legjobban pl. dobozokat átküldeni? Van-e valakinek ezzel, vagy valamilyen költözőcéggel tapasztalata? 

Viszenk csak dobozokat, és az mennyibe kerülhet vajon? 

Bútort nem viszünk, csak kisebb holmikat. 

megköszönök minden *ötletet, tippet, segítséget, tapasztalat megosztást kiss

*


----------



## ZiD (2009 November 23)

hm, úgylátszik senki nem költözködött mostanság?


----------



## Mayra (2009 November 23)

ZiD írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> segítséget és tapasztalatokat keresnék.
> Jövő év elején , alig több mint egy hónap múlva költözünk a férjemmel (és a kutyánkkal) Amerikába, és egy kicsit tanácstalan, de leginkább tapasztalatlan vagyok.
> ...



Szia!

Sajnos nincs ilyen jellegű tapasztalatom, de el tudom képzelni, hogy kisebb csomagokat készítesz és szétosztod a rokonaid,barátaid között, hogy ezeket küldjék utánad.Talán így senkinek nem lesz csillagászati a kiadása.Sőt, talán még örömet is szerzel Nekik, hogy a segítségedre lehetnek.
Jó utat Nektek !


----------



## ZiD (2009 November 24)

Mayra írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Sajnos nincs ilyen jellegű tapasztalatom, de el tudom képzelni, hogy kisebb csomagokat készítesz és szétosztod a rokonaid,barátaid között, hogy ezeket küldjék utánad.Talán így senkinek nem lesz csillagászati a kiadása.Sőt, talán még örömet is szerzel Nekik, hogy a segítségedre lehetnek.
> Jó utat Nektek !



szia! 

köszi, ez sem rossz ötlet, csak azt hiszem tengernyi kis csomag lenne, annyi rokonom nincs is:.)))


----------



## Mayra (2009 November 24)

ZiD írta:


> szia!
> 
> köszi, ez sem rossz ötlet, csak azt hiszem tengernyi kis csomag lenne, annyi rokonom nincs is:.)))



Szia!
A költözés mindig sok érdekes tapasztalatot tartogat.Ha már berendezkedtél leírod az élményeidet?


----------



## Payette (2009 November 28)

Szia Zid.

Mi is kutyával költöztünk annak idején. Mi semmit sem hoztunk csak ami fontos volt és nagyon kellett, íratok, fényképek, pár ruha. Ennyivel jöttünk. A kutyus dolgai azok jöttek, neki ezekre szüksége van. Postán 3 db 20 kilós dobozt adtunk fel, és a repülőn kimerítettük a bőröndre szabott kilónkat is. Minden mást eladtunk, elajándékoztunk, aki jött vihetett bármit. Nagyon nehéz mindent szétosztogatni de ez a legjobb, bármi más ide hozatala nagyon nagyon drága. Emlékek, tárgyak ezeket mind magunk mögött kell hagyni és csak a jövőre kell gondolni. 
A kutyus hol fog utazni, lent vagy fent a gépen? Gondolkodtatok azon , hogy aludni fog vagy sem? Mi megbeszéltük az állatorvossal mi a legjobb neki, és kapott altatót, az első gépen még nem és ott nagyon ideges volt, állandóan sírt, a hosszú útra megkapta és végig aludt. Nagyon aggódtam érte, de szépen felébredt minden rendben volt vele. Nem viselte meg így az utazás, és a többi embereket sem zavartunk a sírásával. De a kutya volt a legfontosabb és őneki egy repülés trauma. Gondolom nem minden kutyus van ezzel így, ő ilyen. 
Sok szerencsét a költözéshez.
Payette


----------



## ZiD (2009 November 30)

Payette írta:


> Szia Zid.
> 
> Mi is kutyával költöztünk annak idején. Mi semmit sem hoztunk csak ami fontos volt és nagyon kellett, íratok, fényképek, pár ruha. Ennyivel jöttünk. A kutyus dolgai azok jöttek, neki ezekre szüksége van. Postán 3 db 20 kilós dobozt adtunk fel, és a repülőn kimerítettük a bőröndre szabott kilónkat is. Minden mást eladtunk, elajándékoztunk, aki jött vihetett bármit. Nagyon nehéz mindent szétosztogatni de ez a legjobb, bármi más ide hozatala nagyon nagyon drága. Emlékek, tárgyak ezeket mind magunk mögött kell hagyni és csak a jövőre kell gondolni.
> A kutyus hol fog utazni, lent vagy fent a gépen? Gondolkodtatok azon , hogy aludni fog vagy sem? Mi megbeszéltük az állatorvossal mi a legjobb neki, és kapott altatót, az első gépen még nem és ott nagyon ideges volt, állandóan sírt, a hosszú útra megkapta és végig aludt. Nagyon aggódtam érte, de szépen felébredt minden rendben volt vele. Nem viselte meg így az utazás, és a többi embereket sem zavartunk a sírásával. De a kutya volt a legfontosabb és őneki egy repülés trauma. Gondolom nem minden kutyus van ezzel így, ő ilyen.
> ...



szia!

a kutyus ketrecében lesz feladva, így jött ide is, visszafelé is így megy majd, sztem kap egy kis nyugtatót. ahhoz túl nagy, hogy az utastérben utazzon. 

azért én akarok vinni egy -két cuccot, ezért is lenne érdekes, ha valakinek valamelyik szállító vagy költöztető céggel van már vmi tapasztalata


----------



## borokabogyo (2012 Március 8)

Szia ZiD!

Látom, nem tegnap történt a költözésed, de tudnál esetleg céget ajánlani, vagy pár tapasztalatot leírni a kalandodról? Mi egyrészt Angliából, egyrészt otthonról költöznénk (megspékelve egy borjú méretű kutyával) Torontóba. Itt (Angliában) van professzionális állat-költöztető cég, de otthon nem lelek egyet sem, és jövünk-megyünk a két ország között autóval. Előre is köszönöm az időt, amit rám szánsz! Szép napot!
Zsuzsi


----------

